# Waar in de wereld zitten jullie NL-sprekende gentooers?

## andrewf

Ik vroeg me eigenlijk af of er nog gentooers zijn in de omstreken van Gent (daar zit ik dus) maar dan dacht ik, waarom niet gewoon vragen waar iedereen zit..

----------

## kamikaz3

Lochristi, omgeving Gent ook dus   :Cool: 

----------

## xming

Antwerpen

xming

----------

## SeJo

Leuven

----------

## Geraldo

brugge

----------

## boemba

dendermonde en zijn er eigenlijk ook meisjes/vrouwen die gentoo gebruiken  :Smile: 

----------

## coax

Aantwaarpe. (Zuid)  :Smile: 

----------

## heeckhau

Hoe kan je in GENT iets anders dan GENToo verkiezen?

----------

## garo

Edegem (ten zuiden van Antwerpen)

EDIT: Waar zijn al die Nederlanders naar toe ?

----------

## knopper

Hilversum, dichtbij Utrecht.

----------

## Helena

Groningen!!!

----------

## Corpse2

In de week in Gent (studies) en in het weekend in Rijkevorsel, boeregat bij Turnhout.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## toMeloos

Den Haag (Zuid Holland, NL)

Bladel (Noord Brabant, NL)

----------

## TrJ

hilversum

----------

## yngwin

Almere

----------

## Konare

Rotterdam

----------

## Frogman

Betekom, boerengat dicht bij aarschot, welk dan weer dicht bij leuven ligt.

schoolgang -> brussel

----------

## AlfaGTV

Beernem (West-Vlaanderen)

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik zit in Sydney   :Cool: 

Ik woon in Eindhoven, maar ben op stage in Australie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aegir

Etterbeek (bij de VUB)

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

Amsterdam.  :Smile: 

----------

## BoZ

in bergen op zoom

----------

## bravecobra

Antwaerpe

----------

## lookitsme

Ik zit in Dubai, Verenigde Arabische Emiraten.   :Cool: 

----------

## pix[]

kortrijk

----------

## polle

Grobbendonk, vlakbij Herentals en als je dat niks zegt, een 20 km van Antwaerpen

----------

## BlackEdder

Wageningen. Vlakbij Arnhem

----------

## Kerie

Een of ander gat in de buurt van Venlo, Nederlands Limburg

----------

## Yen

Meldert (Lummen), Limburg, België  :Smile: 

----------

## balk

Delft (NL)

----------

## CaribbeanKnight

diest

----------

## water

Zierikzee

----------

## spectre_be

leuven

----------

## kdillen

ok, ik zal het ook maar opbiechten zeker ?

Nijlen, tussen Lier en Herentals en als je dat niks zegt, een 20 km van Antwerpen.

----------

## Gerbstar

Enschede (en in de weekenden in Lelystad)

Volgens mij zitten er nog veel meer Gentoo-ers hier op de Universiteit Twente.

----------

## progster

Leuven in de week anders wuustwezel of Essen (België niet duitsland :p)

----------

## Traffixxx

Antwerpen (zuid)

----------

## ahubu

Groningen (nu Delft: stage)

----------

## WHiZZi

Rosmalen (bij Den Bosch)

Overigens, het bedrijf waar ik werk doet alleen maar werken met Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## irondog

 *Kerie wrote:*   

> Een of ander gat in de buurt van Venlo, Nederlands Limburg

 Haha, ik ook.

Uit Arcen  :Wink:  Waar jij?

----------

## den_RDC

Aalter (BE)

----------

## ligezin

In de week: Leuven (daar staat mijn pc)

In het weekend: Izegem (West-Vlaanderen)

----------

## Bamboe

Kontich (BE)

----------

## olivierva

Hull (UK) 

(Zeebrugge -> Ferry -> Hull)

----------

## soepie

Zwolle / Minneapolis, ligt er een een beetje aan waar ik uithang   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .hesoez

in de week: leuven

int weekend: duffel

maar binnen een paar maanden is da hoofdzakelijk duffel natuurlijk(en een weekje werchter  :Cool:  )

grtz

jim

----------

## frenkel

Heinenoord, in de Hoekse Waard, iets van 20 km onder Rotterdam.

----------

## velox

Heerhugowaard, bij Alkmaar.

----------

## khelb

Reet

----------

## MaheS

tot voor kort:  Linköping  (östgotaland - zweden)

maar nu terug onder moeders vleugels :'(

Staden,  ergens dorpje tussen roeselare en diksmuide (west-vlaanderen)

school -> kortrijk

't zit er nogal vol van de gentoo gebruikers! (MCT rules :p)Last edited by MaheS on Tue May 18, 2004 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyber007

Woerden

----------

## neenee

Malden, ongeveer vier kilometer onder Nijmegen.

----------

## wdconinc

Momenteel voor een paar maanden in Hamburg, maar ik woon in Ann Arbor, MI, USA.  En van origine Belg van vlakbij Oostende (voor het werk de wereld aan het veroveren)...

Wouter

----------

## PieterB

Ursel tussen Aalter en Eeklo --> Gent

Neenee: wist niet dat je nl sprak.... heb de discussies tussen jou en anderen al meermaals gevolgd ... en ook love -souces liefhebber hé :p?

----------

## Maup

Den Dungen (Vlakbij 's-Hertogenbosch)

----------

## GuidoJ

Arnhem

----------

## peterton

<- ..., Delft dus

----------

## philse

Duffel   :Wink: 

----------

## Heliode

Neede (boer'ngat in de achterhoek  :Razz: )

----------

## jcosters

Gent HeuvelpoortLast edited by jcosters on Wed May 26, 2004 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noodle

Bergen op Zoom

----------

## fng

leuven

----------

## lunarg

<--

(lees hierlangs)

----------

## aries

Sliedrecht, vlakbij Dordrecht.

----------

## hanz

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

> Amsterdam. 

 

Ik dacht dat ik de enige gentoo-gebruiker was in Amsterdam.

Nog eentje en we kunnen een user-group beginnen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gondolin

en als laatste,

Niel aan Boom en Aartselaar en Reet

----------

## TargetMan

Amersfoort / Nederland   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hendry

In Apeldoorn (NL)  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tp21

in deventer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fuge

In de omgeving van Brugge

----------

## wvanrooijen

Den Haag, werken in Delft

----------

## Bonkie

Berchem, Antwerpen [Be]

----------

## Jefkla

Van Antwerpen Edegem...

-Jefkla-

----------

## krolden

Antwerpen

----------

## Parasietje

Koekelare, dicht bij Brugge

Ik denk btw niet dat er veel linux-meisjes zijn, ben er tot nu toe nog maar 2 tegengekomen...

Btw, is er geen zo'n site voor linux statistics?

----------

## Matje

 *heeckhau wrote:*   

> Hoe kan je in GENT iets anders dan GENToo verkiezen?

 

Hier zitten nochthans veel Redsletters hoor  :Wink: 

/me van Hasselt, op kot in Gent

----------

## DDV01

Arnhem

----------

## vert

Wageningen (sinds kort)

----------

## biroed

Amsterdam(N)

----------

## Tuinslak

belgie, vlaams brabant (grimbergen)

----------

## ramon

 *hanz wrote:*   

>  *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   Amsterdam.  
> 
> Ik dacht dat ik de enige gentoo-gebruiker was in Amsterdam.
> 
> Nog eentje en we kunnen een user-group beginnen 

 

Nou dan kunnen we starten  :Smile: 

'k heb er 4 geteld inmiddels....

----------

## mianka

Leuven en geen student(zou maar erg zijn met 55J.)

----------

## progster

 *mianka wrote:*   

> Leuven en geen student(zou maar erg zijn met 55J.)

 

bwa studeren kan op alle leeftijden he  :Wink: 

----------

## Boris27

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> Enschede (en in de weekenden in Lelystad)
> 
> Volgens mij zitten er nog veel meer Gentoo-ers hier op de Universiteit Twente.

 

true;

almelo (17 km van enschede).

----------

## [NaGaSh]

Temse, op kot in Gent (voor nog een paar weekjes, dan ben ik student af   :Sad:  )

----------

## jors

Metropole Zierikzee

----------

## Stinger

Heerlen, hoofdstad van de Euregio...

----------

## disturbed

Beveren, hier zit ook heel wat volk dat gentoo gebruikt (toch al 5 dak weet van mijn vrienden) dicht bij apen trouwens...

----------

## Hawkeye

Ganshoren, een van de 19 gemeentes van Brussel.

----------

## crovax123

leuven :belgie

----------

## aardvark

Amesford, Utright, Netherlands

----------

## theBlackDragon

Zomergem, midden tussen Gent en Brugge.

----------

## Demiourgoz

Kortrijk, B

----------

## mkamonster

Uh ja in Den Haag, Nederland

----------

## Niek

Houten, vlakbij Utrecht.

Samen met 12 andere Linux users.

----------

## bArtAA

Groningen   :Cool: 

----------

## stefanvt

 *andrewf wrote:*   

> Ik vroeg me eigenlijk af of er nog gentooers zijn in de omstreken van Gent (daar zit ik dus) maar dan dacht ik, waarom niet gewoon vragen waar iedereen zit..

 

Lokeren

----------

## teebones

ehm.. in Groningen, Nederland.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Zyne

 *stefanvt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lokeren

 

same... zit ook nog vast in lokeren, B...

ben wel ongeveer ong 5 dagen op 7  in brussel (VUB)

----------

## jakamaka

Antwerpen, op de moment woon 'k in Aartselaar, ma binnen 2 maand gaank naar Berchem verhuizen, tot een jaar geleden hemmek altijd op 't Zuid gewoond, aan de Sinksenfoor :s

----------

## hvwees

Dodrecht zuid Holland zuid.

Werk vlakbij luchthaven Schiphol.

Server thuis heeft nog SuSE maar wordt vervangen door gentoo, Firewall thuis heeft ook SuSE maar die wordt ook Gentoo (ooit).

Server in datacenter heeft Gentoo

Laptop heeft ook Gentoo

----------

## bravecobra

Kunnen we niet zoiets maken zoals ons UK vrienden, maar dan iets ge-automatiseerder? http://dev.gentoo.org/~ciaranm/gentoo-uk/

Om die dingen op de kaart te zetten is er bv: http://geography.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.astro.ch%2Fcgi-bin%2Fatlw3%2Faq.cgi%3Flang%3De

----------

## Assgier

sjees wat is Frieslân slecht vertegenwoordigd zeg  :Confused: 

Hierbij; Damwoude (regio Dokkum)  :Cool: 

Hoe komt het dat er zoveel Belgische (en dan met name Leuvense) Gentoo gebruikers zijn trouwens?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i386DX@hotmail.com

Lokeren, België

----------

## p0p0ist

Anna Paulowna!  :Cool:  vlak onder den helder

das pas echt slecht vertegenwoordigd: gentoo? wasda? linux? wasda is het over het algemeen hier

----------

## pjv

Maaseik 

en Leuven als student

----------

## Souf

Ninove, nabij Aalst [BE]

----------

## CedricVonck

Mere

(bij Aalst)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bravecobra

Als we nu al deze gegevens eens op deze kaart zetten: http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

----------

## Q-collective

Als die over Nederland of over de Benelux ging had ik hem graag ingevuld, maarja  :Wink: 

Sittard, Nederlands Limburgs overigens  :Smile: 

----------

## TheBigBug

Ik woon in Goes, maar ik ben eigenlijk Yesenaer (van de mossels).

----------

## NoControl

 *lunarg wrote:*   

> Woonplaats: Peer, Belgium

 

Amai, idem  :Smile: 

Wijchmaal, & gij?

----------

## eelke

Akkrum (Friesland)

----------

## Autie

Rekkem (rara waar ligt dat?)

----------

## Magnum_

Brussels, national airport, een goeie 500 meter van de tarmac.

----------

## RealNitro

Tielt, West-Vlaanderen, België

Goan!

----------

## kornfleek

Rijkevorsel, Antwerpen, België

----------

## Ob3ron

Woonst: Steendorp (België)

Kot: Kortrijk (ook België ofcoz'  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ZeroX-NL

mag ik hier ook reply'en als toekomst Gentoo User   :Cool:   :Cool: 

 *irondog wrote:*   

>  *Kerie wrote:*   Een of ander gat in de buurt van Venlo, Nederlands Limburg Haha, ik ook.
> 
> Uit Arcen  Waar jij?

 

ikke tussen Venlo en Roermond

Neer

----------

## TUX2k

Purmerend net boven Amsterdam.

----------

## rdvrey

Amersfoort, Nederland

----------

## StefSybo

 *ZeroX-NL wrote:*   

> mag ik hier ook reply'en als toekomst Gentoo User   
> 
>  *irondog wrote:*    *Kerie wrote:*   Een of ander gat in de buurt van Venlo, Nederlands Limburg Haha, ik ook.
> 
> Uit Arcen  Waar jij? 
> ...

 

Ik ook Neer, en ook toekomstig Gentoo-user   :Cool: 

----------

## racoontje

 *garo wrote:*   

> Edegem (ten zuiden van Antwerpen)
> 
> EDIT: Waar zijn al die Nederlanders naar toe ?

 

Wilrijk, grens met Edegem

----------

## snakeeye

Enschede, en een paar keer per jaar in Suriname.  :Wink: 

----------

## E.T.

Meestal Gent (kot/appartement), ook regelmatig Zwalm (bij mij thuis), Dendermonde en Zele (bij vriendin)

----------

## no-use

 *gondolin wrote:*   

> Niel aan Boom en Aartselaar en Reet

 

nooit gedacht dat er nog gentoo users in Niel zouden wonen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Shamzi

Brussel  :Smile: 

----------

## d9f61

Elsloo, Limburg, Nederland  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastaard

oorspronkelijk stadskanaal, maar nu almere  :Smile: 

----------

## Beau

Hasselt / Leuven (kot)

----------

## seppe

Hove, Antwerpen, België, Europa  :Smile: 

----------

## Rizlaaf

Papendrecht

----------

## RedSonja

Amsterdam en Heerhugowaard (kamer, ouders)

----------

## nimatar

Leiden, Suid Holland

----------

## ReneeTeunissen

Zevenaar. Tussen Arnhem en de Duitse grens.

----------

## Darkness

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> sjees wat is Frieslân slecht vertegenwoordigd zeg 
> 
> Hierbij; Damwoude (regio Dokkum) 
> 
> Hoe komt het dat er zoveel Belgische (en dan met name Leuvense) Gentoo gebruikers zijn trouwens? 

 

Leeuwarden City  :Razz: 

----------

## M@rijn

Zierikzee (Schouwen-Duiveland)

----------

## maKKus

Maastricht, Limburg, Nederland

----------

## Bubsy

Antwerpen (stadswaag)

----------

## jakamaka

 *Bubsy wrote:*   

> Antwerpen (stadswaag)

 

joy, ik aan de driekoningenstraat

----------

## Ruzbeh

 *nimatar wrote:*   

> Leiden, Suid Holland

 

Zelfde  :Razz: 

----------

## Mr_Dark

Naaldwijk -> Westland -> Zuid-Holland -> Nederland

----------

## frodoontop

Heiloo, zuiden van Alkmaar, Noord-Holland.

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Sittard -> Limburg -> Nederland -> Europa -> Aarde -> Sol -> Melkweg -> Universum

edit: Sol toegevoegt :pLast edited by pmjdebruijn on Tue Sep 07, 2004 3:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rockfly

drachten -> friesland-> nederland

stage zernike-> groningen

----------

## blackcat77

 *rockfly wrote:*   

> drachten -> friesland-> nederland

 

ik ook  :Smile: 

----------

## bushvin

Beer Capital of the world.

Leuven.

----------

## Bachus

Roosendaal

----------

## jspeybro

Rijkevorsel (noorden van belgië) maar op kot in Brussel, waar mijn gentoo-computer ook staat.

Johan

----------

## racoontje

Veel mensen in Wilrijk/Edegem/Hove/Kontich precies? Ik woon op de grens Wilrijk/Edegem...

----------

## Raz-

Amsterdam, Westside  :Razz: 

----------

## Vegetarian Zombie

Kontich (eigelijk Waarloos maar buiten Kontich weet toch niemand dat liggen) en toekomstig (deze week hopelijk) Gentoo gebruiker.

----------

## frocksii

Gent

----------

## adaptr

Hier.

MODERATOR GARO:

Rotterdam, zoals je links kan zien

----------

## Dutchie

Hoekse Waard

----------

## Daantje

Houten, 10KM onder Utrecht NL

----------

## vwj

Ekeren, te noorden van antwerpen

----------

## goddegoddegot

Rosmalen

----------

## frenkel

 *Dutchie wrote:*   

> Hoekse Waard

 

Waar precies als ik vragen mag?

Groet,

Frank

----------

## Marlin

Nijmegen, Eastside het verre Oosten!!   :Cool: 

----------

## Gruffi

<---------   :Smile: 

Gummi Glen

----------

## roELEo

R'dam

----------

## gent24me

Neede, Achterhoek

----------

## Kurk

Utrecht en Zwolle

----------

## liber!

Puurs en Brecht

----------

## RobDin

Zaandam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Bubsy

Antwerpen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HassanKH

Friesland, omstreken van Leeuwarden  :Smile: 

----------

## Eternal Annoyance

Gouda, Zuid Holland, Nederland

----------

## Chubby

Rijkevorsel en Meer

----------

## Chubby

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

> Koekelare, dicht bij Brugge
> 
> Ik denk btw niet dat er veel linux-meisjes zijn, ben er tot nu toe nog maar 2 tegengekomen...
> 
> Btw, is er geen zo'n site voor linux statistics?

 

Statistics van wat precies?

Op http://counter.li.org staat wat, hangt er vanaf wat je zoekt

----------

## BlauwVoet

deeltijds Brugge, deeltijds Gent

(en nee, ik ben geen student (meer))

----------

## wimgriffioen

 *garo wrote:*   

> Edegem (ten zuiden van Antwerpen)
> 
> EDIT: Waar zijn al die Nederlanders naar toe ?

 

Lienden

----------

## yellowfish

Bant, zoek dat maar op...

(NOP)

----------

## errorist

Plaats      : Grootegast

Provincie : Groningen

Land        : Nederland

----------

## ksadza

Parkstad Limburg, Nederland

(Parkstad Limburg is de aglomeratie regio Heerlen, Woon zelf in Brunssum, mjah das allemaal aan elkaar gebouwd en dat heet dus Parkstad Limburg)

----------

## ManiacNL

 *Chubby wrote:*   

>  *Parasietje wrote:*   Koekelare, dicht bij Brugge
> 
> Ik denk btw niet dat er veel linux-meisjes zijn, ben er tot nu toe nog maar 2 tegengekomen...
> 
> Btw, is er geen zo'n site voor linux statistics? 
> ...

 

mijn vrouwtje sinds kort ook linux   :Very Happy: 

en haar vriendin ook haha

zeeuws vlaanderen hier

----------

## Kuijpers

He mensen, 

kom uit Susteren (limburg)

studeer in Vlissingen (zeeland)

en kom regelmatig bij mijn ouders in Echt (limburg)

----------

## Arjan

Assen / Groningen

----------

## TurkisH

Maastricht / Limburg voor studie, daarna van plan naar Utrecht te verhuizen   :Cool: 

----------

## Llhorian

Ljouwert/Leeuwarden (import uit Burgum City), Friesland.

Zo, hebben we het noord-zuid-midden wat uitgebalanceerd volgens mij  :Smile: 

----------

## wimgriffioen

Lienden. Tussen Tiel en Rhenen in -> In de Betuwe

----------

## michel_25_32

Ik kom uit Eindhoven, maar woon in Vila Velha in Brazilië

zijn er nog meer nederlanders in Brazilë die dit forum lezen?

----------

## battersea

hove nabij antwerpen

----------

## Perfusion

in de week Gent, en in het weekend Dworp, kort bij Halle

----------

## CyberGuy

Amsterdam (Noord)

----------

## ez1L3

In de week, overdag, 's nachts, in de weekends.. altijd in GENT (Belgie)..

----------

## Jellus

Hoorn, Nederland

----------

## freshy98

Pijnacker, Zuid-Holland (werk in Den Haag)

Officieel ben ik overigens nog steeds Enschede'r. Iemand nog woonruimte omgeving Den Haag/Rotterdam/Delft/Zoetermeer/etc?  :Wink: 

----------

## BartNL

Helmond, 't Hout

----------

## dJeez

Kermt (Hasselt), Limburg (ik zing niet wegens mijn Brabantse roots :p), België

Nu ja, ik vertoef ook nog regelmatig in de buurt van Brussel (Strombeek-Bever).

@parasietje: Kom eens naar FOSDEM om de Linux babes te zien  :Razz: .

----------

## laue

thuisfront: antwerpen -> hoogstraten -> wortel

studie:  - oost-vlaanderen -> gent -> UGent

            - antwerpen -> antwerpen -> HA (tot voor een jaartje)

----------

## @rnie

Barendrecht, in de buurt van Rotterdam

----------

## chratnox

Om het minder alleen te maken voor Eternal Annoyance, Gouda, ZH, NL. Doordeweeks Utrecht.

----------

## VeXocide

Dommelen (aka Brouwersgat vanwege Dommelsch  :Smile: , iets onder Eindhoven

----------

## toMeloos

Dommelen is alleen daarom al een goed plaatsje   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chainsaw

Dublin (Ierland)

----------

## Solopher

Zwolle, Overijssel, Nederland  :Razz: 

----------

## SNeKKe

Geel (België)  :Smile: 

----------

## leo-r

Net LinspireOS verwijderd en nu Gentoo aan het downloaden om te proberen. Kom uit Oud-Beijerland NL

----------

## Fexion

 *BartNL wrote:*   

> Helmond, 't Hout

 

Ha eindelijk iemand die een beetje in de buurt zit.

ikke zelf zitten in Mierlo

----------

## ward schmit

Gouda (NL)

----------

## lodder_

Knokke-Heist (belgië)

----------

## st3vie

'ey allemaal,

net nieuw aangemeld, en sinds paar dagen met Gentoo aan de gang!

uit Beverwijk... (aan de kust, ten hoogte van A'dam)   :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## jpjacobs

Week : Leuven/Heverlee

weekend: Turnhout

----------

## gizmol

Aalst

(=tss Gent en Brussel)

----------

## Zooff

Den Haag

----------

## Ansur

Beveren, België

----------

## lennard

Enschede

----------

## Chriske

in Boom, of in Wilrijk bij mijn lief op kot...

----------

## durian

Soms in Nijmegen (Nederland), soms in Margretetorp (Zweden)...

-peter

----------

## Turbo

Leuven (Kessel-Lo)

----------

## Titeuf

In Lombardsijde, een klein dorpje dicht bij Middelkerke aan de Belgische kust

----------

## infirit

Hoofddorp in Noord Holland vlakbij Schiphol.

----------

## Grik

Ik woon in Noordeloos, een gat vlakbij Gorinchem (Zuid-Holland)

Volgens mij ben ik de enige persoon die Linux gebruikt in dit dorp  :Smile: Last edited by Grik on Sun Dec 26, 2004 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## G F0rce 1

Valkenswaard bij Eindhoven, Nederland dus  :Smile:  .

----------

## d3vlin

Eindhoven

----------

## SyNTaX23

Delft.

----------

## neutcomp

Weesp (noord-holland), Nederland

Groetjes

Bjorn

----------

## logic

bussum

----------

## Führer

Netherlands -->Amersfoort

----------

## JeePee

België -  Turnhout  (precies niet echt dik bevolkt met gentoo-users)

----------

## racoontje

In tegenstelling tot sommige delen  :Smile: 

----------

## FrodoNL

Eindhoven

----------

## groen

Nummer 5 uit Amstedam, volgens mij zit alle Gentoo'ers in het zuiden  :Smile: 

groen

----------

## Rainmaker

klopt  :Razz: 

Of in belgie (is ook zuiden, maar goed). Ik kom uit Eindhoven.

Zijn er nogal wat uit Eindhoven of in de buurt van   :Laughing: 

----------

## boudewijn

jups, ik zit er op school (fontys, informatica)

----------

## pjj

/me Komt uit Den-haag   :Cool: 

----------

## gdq

Gits , bij Roeselare (West-Vl)

----------

## Htbaa

Ik kom uit Heerenveen.

----------

## jossan

Vlaardingen

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik woon in Zuiddorpe, das in de buurt van Gent. Gent is niet meer dan n klein uurtje weg   :Smile: 

----------

## dusdus

demter

oftewel

deventer

----------

## vladimir

genK (Belgisch limburg)

----------

## Skyhawk

Nederland - Friesland - IJlst.   :Very Happy: 

Zo. En dit was mijn eerste nuttige bijdrage.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crusoe_here

Ehhm Ik zit in Jakarta ....... heb in Zwolle gewoond. Er zijn zat NL sprekende  Gentoo players waar ook ter wereld....  Zit jij in Gent  ga ik naar Loos dus waar ook ter wereld (hehehe reclame van van Gent en Loos)

----------

## radjis

Me -> Oost Nederland -> Enschede. Bijna grens Duitsland....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Piot

Ik woon op dit moment nog in Duitsland tussen Hamburg en Bremen.  Maar over een maand verhuis ik naar Enschede  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## koenderoo

Ik zit in Zwolle

----------

## Allochtoon

<--

----------

## Flashix

--> Lier, Belgium

----------

## Aries-Belgium

<--

In het Antwerpse

----------

## P3SM

Gronsveld --> ligt net onder Maastricht in Nederland dus   :Razz: 

----------

## olger901

Terneuzen - Nederland (circa 15 km van de Belgische vandaan)

----------

## andrewf

amai , ik ben precies wel een populaire topic begonnen 2 jaar geleden  :Razz: 

als er iemand eens tijd te veel heeft mag hij van mijn part altijd een 'samenvatting' maken  :Smile: 

----------

## jasperroel

En hier in Zuidwolde, Drenthe. Al twee jaar nu een happy gentoo-er!

----------

## Po0ky

Gent

(roots liggen in Roeselare)

----------

## brechtvb

Weelde (Ravels) beetje boven turnhout, 3e bult van belgie

----------

## Spetsnaz84

Antwerpen  :Smile: 

----------

## bospaadje

Leiden (studeren) (Zuid-Holland, Nederland voor de geografisch minder bedeelden..)

in het weekend bij mijn ouders in Stramproy (Belgische grens ten Zuiden van Weert, Midden-Limburg, Nederland) (helaas heb ik mijn ouders nog niet zo ver gekregen over te stappen op linux  :Razz:  mijn broertje wel al  :Very Happy: )

----------

## zatalian

Sint Amandsberg

Dicht genoeg om straks te voet naar de bierbeurs, trollrock en de gentse feesten te gaan   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dieter@be

Kalken, een boerengat vlakbij Wetteren (Oost-Vlaanderen,Belgie) maar er zitten hier wel meerdere linuxers waaronder al minstens 2 gentoo'ers   :Laughing:  (met mij erbij)

----------

## vonr

Amsterdam. Ik kom oorspronkelijk uit Weesp; leuk om te zien dat er zowaar nog iemand uit dat gat hier actief is.

----------

## nogeenkeer

Nog een Amsterdammertje Hier hoor !!

 :Shocked:   :Confused:    Gentoo verspreid sneller dan een virus

----------

## Ejunkie

Amersfoort

----------

## Zubzub

In de week -> Gent (studies)

Weekends -> Stekene (boven Sint-Niklaas)

----------

## Sub Zero

Ook eens aanvullen...

Ophasselt (Geraardsbergen) - België

----------

## yngwin

Deze Middelburger woont tegenwoordig in Londen.

----------

## weevil

Ik woon in het oh zo gezellige Hillegom   :Very Happy: 

----------

## voidzero

Zwolle! Nummer 3 alweer uit dit geweldige dorp..  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> Deze Middelburger woont tegenwoordig in Londen.

 Nog 1!!

----------

## tomkamphuys

Den Ham, Twente

----------

## wHAcKer

Origineel van Strombeek, nu Sint-Jans-Molenbeek en over een maand Wemmel (In en rond Brussel dus)

----------

## NoError

Ik kom uit Friesland, maar woon nu alweer bijna een jaar in Eindhoven  :Smile: 

----------

## Malganis

Ik woon in Ede, Gelderland. Hiervoor heb ik in Alphen in Zuid-Holland gewoont, een veel betere locatie imo.  :Smile: 

----------

## snelle-pinguin

Rijssen, Twente!!

----------

## UniBox

Sint-Niklaas

----------

## blommethomas

Roeselare in België

het lukt hier aardig om vrienden ook op linux en gentoo te krijgen.  Heb er ondertussen toch al een stuk of 4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Hansbeke! (tussen Gent en Aalter)

----------

## MorningGlory

Wijchen , vlakbij Nijmegen

----------

## kel_p

Veel belgen hier zeg!

----------

## PhoeniXII

en nog een heuse Rotterdammer hierzo  :Smile: 

----------

## liber!

Puurs, met servers in Rotterdam & in Antwerpen (binnekort Vilvoorde).

----------

## PC_Freak

België, Zottegem (ca 25 km ten zuiden van Gent).

MVG

----------

## k4m3leon

 *coax wrote:*   

> Aantwaarpe. (Zuid) 

 

ik ook  :Wink: 

----------

## flyingduck

Svolvær (noorwegen)

----------

## rhican

hier ook het minder exotische doch   :Cool:  coole  :Cool:  Antwerpen

----------

## k4m3leon

Antwerpen    :Wink: 

----------

## garo

Veel Antwerpenaars blijkbaar...

Effe reclame maken dan: als ge u op vrijdagavonden zou vervelen, vanaf 20 a 21 uur gaan veel leden van de linux-users group TINA zich bezatten in het cafe Hof van Rieth op de grens van Mortsel en Edegem, iedereen vertrekt daar om andere uren maar is er meestal nog volk na middernacht. Ge moogt altijd is langskomen (Ja, het is gratis  :Wink:   )

----------

## Spetsnaz84

En wat wordt er dan zoal gedaan ?

----------

## garo

Hangt er vanaf...

Het cafe heeft een zaaltje dat ze verhuren, als ze het niet verhuren die dag mogen wij het gebruiken en dan zitten we daar te "prutsen" aan hardware, nieuwe tips aan elkaar te tonen en van die dingen.

Als de zaal bezet is zijn we in principe eigenlijk gewoon aan het tooghangen, al klagen we wat meer over informaticaproblemen en windowsgebruikers enzo als de anderen mensen in het cafe en blijven we ook wel wat nuchterder als sommige types in dat cafe.

----------

## alt w1zard

Ik ben van de westhoek, meer bepaald Poperinge.

Blijkbaar ben ik de enige   :Sad:  , maarja, meeste mensen hier hebben zelfs nog nooit van linux gehoord.

----------

## Mr_Dark

Westland \o/ (Naaldwijk om precies te zijn) -> Zuid-Holland  :Wink: 

----------

## DiLupo

Had ik al gezegd dat ik in Amsterdam Zuidoost woon?

----------

## Evil_dicK

Beveren-Waas .... De mooiste gemeente tussen Antwerpen en St-Niklaas !

----------

## shredz

Antwerpen !! Zowat tussen Mortsel, Berchem en officieel net in wilrijk.

----------

## garo

 *shredz wrote:*   

> Antwerpen !! Zowat tussen Mortsel, Berchem en officieel net in wilrijk.

 

Hm, dan is de kans dat ik (Edegem centrum) u al veel ben tegengekomen wel heel groot...

Mortsel, Berchem en Wilrijk dus... dan zult ge een van de volgende personen zijn: een kankerpatientje dat permanent in t middelheim ziekenhuis ligt, een hoogbegaafde eend in de vijver van het fort 5 met een waterdichte laptop of (wat minder waarschijnlijk is) iemand die daar in een huis woont in de buurt.

----------

## GJ2086

Groningen [Nederland]

----------

## durian

 *shredz wrote:*   

> Antwerpen !! Zowat tussen Mortsel, Berchem en officieel net in wilrijk.

 Wilrijk, ik heb in een vorig leven op de UIA gewerkt! :)

-peter

----------

## Steven E

Rotterdam

     

Steven

----------

## marcelb

waldbreitbach duitsland 

maar kom oorspronkelijk uit raamsdonksveer nederland

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Groningen - Nederland

----------

## Hal-61

Londerzeel, tussen Duvel en Palm

----------

## Justmyself

In Duiven vlakbij Arnhem

----------

## hema

Vlissingen

----------

## Spanik

 *Quote:*   

> Effe reclame maken dan: als ge u op vrijdagavonden zou vervelen, vanaf 20 a 21 uur gaan veel leden van de linux-users group TINA zich bezatten in het cafe Hof van Rieth op de grens van Mortsel en Edegem,

 

Zitten julie daar iedere vrijdag? Ik ben al 2x op zoek gegaan naar die plak voor andere gebeurtenissen in dat zaaltje en steeds terug gekeerd wegens "niet gevonden". Als je eens een plannetje kan doorsturen waar en wanneer dan spring ik misschien eens binnen. Of heeft TINA een website?

----------

## garo

-de meeste vrijdagen, maar niet allemaal

-de site is momenteel redelijk leeg, maar we zitten wel in #tinaclub op het freenode netwerk (op irc dus)

Zo moeilijk is het niet te vinden, zo ziet het cafe eruit : foto (een echt duidelijke foto vind ik niet).

Zo bereik je het:

-vanaf edegem centrum: richting mortsel rijden via de oudegodstraat en bij het rusthuis immaculata naar rechts

-vanaf mortsel centrum: richting edegem rijden en bij het rusthuis naar links

-vanaf de baan antwerpen-mechelen: naar links (indien ge richting antwerpen gaat) bij het atheneum

Het adres is Molenlei 68 in Mortsel

----------

## Spanik

Bedankt, ik ben daar soms wel eens een vrijdag in Edegem dus wie weet.

----------

## creole

Brussel!

----------

## Tigid

Een paar km buiten Eindhoven

----------

## quincunx74

Groot Gent, waar anders?

----------

## zwik

Ik ben afgelopen donderdag nog in Antwerpen geweest. Verschillende kroegen en bars geweest. Allemaal in zuid. Bij het museum daar, Hopper en een cocktailbar enzo. Was leuk!

----------

## johnydoe

Amsterdam natuurlijk  :Smile: 

----------

## InAt!QuE

We hebben een V

We hebben een E

We hebben een N

We hebben een L

We hebben een O

(en nu huppelen al die cheerleaders achter me  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Razz: )

----------

## mitah

Oostmalle (Kempen)

----------

## Taipou

Veel Belgen hier... Gezellig!  :Smile: 

Kom zelf uit Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------

## anthonie

Amsterdammer die op Mallorca woont.

----------

## MacNetron

Het pittoreske Heemskerk moet natuurlijk ook vermeld worden   :Cool: 

----------

## cotcot

Zoersel (Kempen)

----------

## Shelbie

Brisbane, Australia

----------

## mateo

Antwerpen   :Wink: 

----------

## gothique

Vroegger in Gent, sinds 3 jaar in de Verenigde Staten  :Smile: 

----------

## isilia

Maastricht.. tsja..

----------

## GuntherDW

Zwijndrecht/Burcht te Antwerpen  :Smile: 

al zit ik op steenworpafstand (letterlijk) van oost-vlaanderen af :p

ik zou wel wa dichter tegen de stad willen wonen indien dommel hun cityconnect een beetje uitbreidde van antwerpen

moeste ze nu 500m verder gegaan zijn zou ik het kunne neme, kloteschelde :p

----------

## Kir

Beegden (Limburg, sla er maar om welk van de twee   :Cool:  )

----------

## mateo

Ik vind dat we NL-sprekende Gentoo gebruikers elkaar is moeten ontmoeten, gewoon voor de lol. Wat vinden jullie daarvan?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frustie

Almere, Flevoland geloof ik  :Smile: 

----------

## jac_goudsmit

Ik woon in Mesa, Arizona, USA maar ik ben nog steeds Nederlander en dat zal ook wel nooit veranderen: Amerika is een mooi land, jammer dat er zoveel Amerikanen wonen.

Oorspronkelijk uit Eindhoven (ja nog een)

Geboren in Lommel, Vlaams Limburg

===Jac

(sorry voor bump, kon het niet laten)

----------

## Kobboi

Wilrijk, Antwerpen, BE

----------

## rmahangoe

Amsterdam.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _DarK_

KempenLast edited by _DarK_ on Mon Jan 20, 2020 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b4mb4m-nl

Nieuwegein (Utrecht)

----------

## Traffixxx

Antwerpen en hopelijk binnenkort Barcelona  :Smile: 

----------

## WendyB

Downtown Hilversum in 't Gooi.   :Wink: 

Maar ik heb ook tot een paar jaar geleden 12 jaar in Arnhem gewoond

----------

## MG

Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------

## MG

Waar in Groningen ligt Egypt?

----------

## bdeblier

Hasselt, BE.

----------

## Maitreya

Verhuisd van Utrecht naar Amsterdam ^^

----------

## Pitmaster

Krimpen aan den IJssel

----------

## Pitmaster

 *mateo wrote:*   

> Ik vind dat we NL-sprekende Gentoo gebruikers elkaar is moeten ontmoeten, gewoon voor de lol. Wat vinden jullie daarvan?  

 

Hang een poll aan deze topic. Weet je gelijk hoeveel bier je moet inkopen.

Pit

----------

## BartNL

NL, Helmond.

----------

## s6t6n6

NL Almere

----------

## Palm

NL, Amsterdam

----------

## Jzomer

Almelo, vlakbij Enschede  :Smile: 

----------

## Thymo

Hengelo, OV

----------

## misphit

ok, 1 nieuwe gebruiker per jaar??

Hillegom NH, uitkijkend over de bollenvelden

----------

## Shoaloak

 *misphit wrote:*   

> ok, 1 nieuwe gebruiker per jaar??
> 
> Hillegom NH, uitkijkend over de bollenvelden

 

Wel meer dan 1   :Wink:  nooit wat gepost in de NL thread

Haarlem NH, niet kijkende naar bollenvelden

----------

## ValerieVonck

Ik woon in Erpe, Erpe-Mere, Oost Vlaanderen!

----------

## caillou

Frankrijk   :Wink: 

----------

## poe_1957

In Mortsel, Berchem en Kapellen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## linux_os2

Zedelgem, dicht bij Brugge, Vlaanderen

----------

## avdb

In Vlaams Limburg, in de bakkerij tussen de vlaai.

----------

